# SEL came up and Car is shaking even idle (without engine on)



## kanhaiya (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi Friends,

I have a maxima 2008 with 106000 miles.
I have been facing SESL pop-up last week and its still on in my car dashboard.
Also i am observing car is shaking when engine turned on in parking as well.

Also in parking when i accelerator the pedal to high speed the SESL start blinking and when i slow down the celebrator the light again pop-up instead of blinking.

Also while driving the car its bit shaking and sometime SESL start blinking and then stay on after few seconds.
I tried to read the code using car by not starting the engine and counting number of SESL LED blinks.

It seems 3060 not sure.
Please help if someone aware of this condition/Issue. Want to avoid to go dealer to get it checked and charge me alot.
Instead want to be prepare to fix the correct issue.

Thanks,


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Forget about counting the number of SESL LED blinks; instead perform an ECU code readout with a *portable scan tool* to see if any fault codes are set. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores or on Amazon.com. Post the actual codes here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction.

The engine shaking is most likely due to a cylinder not operating correctly but after you obtain fault codes, we'll see better what the problem may be.

The common causes for rough idle are:

Dirty spark plugs
Intake system vacuum leak
Dirty fuel injectors
EGR valve
Ignition coil


----------



## mr. c (Jun 18, 2005)

kanhaiya said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have a maxima 2008 with 106000 miles.
> I have been facing SESL pop-up last week and its still on in my car dashboard.
> ...


It sounds like a misfire on one or more of the cylinders. At 106,000 miles if the spark plugs have never been replaced I would start there. Over time the gap between the center electrode and the ground electrode will increase as the plug wears. This creates an increase in resistance between the 2 electrodes and a weaker or non-existent spark which eventually is insufficient to ignite the fuel and air mixture in the cylinder. Electrical current will find the path of least resistance to discharge. With the increased gap and resulting increased resistance of a worn plug, the path of least resistance is not longer between the electrodes, so the discharge occurs at a point in the ignition system other than between the 2 electrodes. It will typically first be noticed when the engine RPMs are increased or increasing (under a load) rather than when sitting idle.


----------



## kanhaiya (Apr 13, 2018)

mr. c said:


> It sounds like a misfire on one or more of the cylinders. At 106,000 miles if the spark plugs have never been replaced I would start there. Over time the gap between the center electrode and the ground electrode will increase as the plug wears. This creates an increase in resistance between the 2 electrodes and a weaker or non-existent spark which eventually is insufficient to ignite the fuel and air mixture in the cylinder. Electrical current will find the path of least resistance to discharge. With the increased gap and resulting increased resistance of a worn plug, the path of least resistance is not longer between the electrodes, so the discharge occurs at a point in the ignition system other than between the 2 electrodes. It will typically first be noticed when the engine RPMs are increased or increasing (under a load) rather than when sitting idle.


Thanks for the response - Will below tool be able to detect the exact error codes to find out the problem. 
*Autel MaxiScan MS309 Universal OBD2 Scanner Engine Light Fault Code Reader,*


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

kanhaiya said:


> Thanks for the response - Will below tool be able to detect the exact error codes to find out the problem.
> *Autel MaxiScan MS309 Universal OBD2 Scanner Engine Light Fault Code Reader,*


Yes it will!


----------



## kanhaiya (Apr 13, 2018)

kanhaiya said:


> Thanks for the response - Will below tool be able to detect the exact error codes to find out the problem.
> *Autel MaxiScan MS309 Universal OBD2 Scanner Engine Light Fault Code Reader,*





rogoman said:


> Yes it will!


Also if i go to Nissan dealer for re-pairs considering its a misfire Service engine light, how much it can cost "Approximate".


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The going hourly labor charge these days is approximately $120/hr. If it's a difficult electrical problem, it can take several hours to fix it. For example to replace an ignition coil pack: One hour's work - $120 labor + $50 coil = $170. If the CAT is bad, the cost parts/labor will be approximately $800 - $1,000.

A misfire can be caused by any number of things such as

Dirty spark plugs
Intake system vacuum leak
Dirty fuel injectors
EGR valve
Ignition coil(s)


----------



## mr. c (Jun 18, 2005)

kanhaiya said:


> Also if i go to Nissan dealer for re-pairs considering its a misfire Service engine light, how much it can cost "Approximate".


One way you can save money is to go to the auto part store and get the parts needed, if you know what they are. Again, if you haven't ever changed the spark plugs at 106,000 miles that is the most likely problem. A flashing SEL means there is a misfire which further supports a spark plug issue. Even the dealers are known to get their parts from local auto parts stores. The dealer will mark up the parts from what they got them for at the auto parts store and make money like that too.


----------



## mr. c (Jun 18, 2005)

Also, auto parts stores keep a code reader and will plug it into your car to read the code at no charge. They'll typically have an idea of what the code means, too.


----------



## mr. c (Jun 18, 2005)

Another issue it could be is the ignition coils. The maxima has one for each cylinder rather than a pack for all of them. These can be pricey. They'll run over $330 for all six. If only one or two is bad you can change them individually instead of all 6, but they'll run anywhere from $70-$100 each, so if you need to replace more than 2 it's probably best to change all 6.


----------



## kanhaiya (Apr 13, 2018)

Thanks for the response.

I got one tool to read the codes and observed P0306.
So it looks like Cylinder 6 Misfire. 
Is this could be oil not changed as well ?
Because i have not done oil change due to Covid-19 situation in last 4 months. 
Any thoughts ?









Thanks,


----------



## mr. c (Jun 18, 2005)

It would have nothing to do with an oil change. It's either a spark plug or the ignition coil on that cylinder most likely.


----------



## mr. c (Jun 18, 2005)

mr. c said:


> It would have nothing to do with an oil change. It's either a spark plug or the ignition coil on that cylinder most likely.


You could swap the #6 coil with another coil and see if the misfire moves to the cylinder you swapped the coil to. For example, move the #6 coil to the # 5 cylinder and move the #5 coil to the #6 cylinder. If the misfire changes to the #5 cylinder then the coil is the issue. If the misfire stays on the #6 cylinder then it would indicate a spark plug issue.


----------



## kanhaiya (Apr 13, 2018)

Yeah thats a Good options to check, Thanks for the help.

Also Is it Ok/safe to driver with SEL on with this situation until Weekend.
As i need to do some work and will try this over weekend.

Thanks,


----------



## mr. c (Jun 18, 2005)

It'll lower your gas mileage when it's misfiring, but it'll be fine as long as you aren't driving it thousands of miles before taking care of it. I drove my 2001 maxima for with the SEL on for so long the bulb finally burned out. The SEL on mine wasn't on for a misfire though.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

kanhaiya said:


> Yeah thats a Good options to check, Thanks for the help.
> 
> Also Is it Ok/safe to driver with SEL on with this situation until Weekend.
> As i need to do some work and will try this over weekend.
> ...


Driving the car with that misfire will be OK for a short period of time. If you let it go for several months, the misfiring will eventually poison the CAT requiring replacement.

Several things that could cause misfires:

Is the misfire occurring on any particular cylinder? What brand of spark plugs are you using? You should be using OEM NGK plugs; other brands such as Champion or Bosch many times cause driveability problems in Nissan engines.
The cam position sensor or the crank position sensor may be marginal. If you plan to replace the sensors, always use Nissan OEM parts from a Nissan dealer; aftermarket electronic items generally are not reliable, don't last long, and many times are DOA. The sensors are not very expensive; around $75.
Incorrect fuel pressure. Tee-in a temporary fuel pressure gauge between the fuel feed hose and the fuel rail. The reading at idle should be 51 psi.
There may be a major intake system vacuum leak. To check the intake system for a vacuum leak, attach a vacuum gauge to a full vacuum source. With the engine fully warmed up, the reading at idle should be 18 - 20 InHg. At 3,000 RPM, it should be 21 InHg. If readings are under 18 InHg, check the intake manifold nuts to make sure they are tight. The gasket may have failed; spray a water mist at the gasket to see if the gauge reading changes. Also check the intake plenum bellows at the throttle valve and at the MAF for cracks or loose clamps.
Dirty fuel injector. Run some good injection cleaner, like BG products 44K, through the system; give the cleaner about a week or two to do it's job.


----------



## kanhaiya (Apr 13, 2018)

I did try to swapped the coil #6 coil to the # 5 cylinder and move the #5 coil to the #6 cylinder. 
And checked the code and observed that P0300 started showing up (Mistakenly i start the engine while code reading) .

So i reverted back everything and realized that i should have checked the code by only starting the car not engine.

Do you see will there be any difference of reading code without engine start or with engine start.

Shall i do this exercise again or what could be the next step - if i am getting P0300 after swapping the coil..

Thanks,


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Probably the best thing to do at this point is to clear all the codes, then take the car for a run so that the ECU will relearn the operating conditions. After that, do a code readout without starting the engine. Alternately you can disconnect the battery for 24 hours to totally reset everything, then drive the car under various conditions; afterwords do a code readout without starting the engine.


----------



## kanhaiya (Apr 13, 2018)

I checked again today and read the code after swapping the coil #6 with coil #5 and still able to read the code P0306 cylinder 6 misfire detected.
So is this indicate the issue with Spark plug.

Also is it ok to replace only cylinder 6 spark plug only ? Also how much it can cost if going to nissan dealer.

Thanks for Quick Responses.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It's OK to only replace the #6 cylinder spark plug. The plug type is "NGK DILFR5A11 Laser Iridium" which sells for around $16 a piece. If you never replaced the spark plugs in 106,000 mi, now is a good time to replace all of them. The going hourly labor charge these days is approximately $120/hr. One hour's work to replace one plug - $120 labor + $16 = $136. Replace it yourself, it's easy.

Upon replacing the spark plug, you may find that the P0306 code still is getting set. If that's the case, it's most likely a bad fuel injector.


----------



## kanhaiya (Apr 13, 2018)

I was checking in Auto-Zone portal but not able to find any.
Checked oreillyauto and found below one but it showing doesn't fix my car 2008 nisaan maxima 3.5 SE.
Please can you provide autozone or oreilly link to buy the correct one.



https://www.oreillyauto.com/detail/b/laser-iridium-4443/ignition---tune-up-16776/spark-plug-12874/b14eb31b13d7/ngk-laser-iridium-plug-number-93759-spark-plug/93759/4537353/2008/nissan/maxima



Also checked advance autos and that also showing doesn;t fit in your vehicle.



Advance Auto Parts - Down for Maintenance



Thanks,


----------



## kanhaiya (Apr 13, 2018)

Also i went to dealer to get it fixed, but it gave an estimate of 2800.

A. CUSTOMER STATES CHECK ENGINE LIGHT IS IS ON. WHEN ACCELERATING AND
IN IDLE, THE CAR SHAKES
CYL 6 IGNITION COIL DEAD. RECOMMEND ALL SPARK PLUGS AND IGNITION
COILS (1 COIL HAS FAILED BUT ALL HAVE SIMILAR LIFE EXPECTANCY)
REPLACE VALVE COVERS AND VALVE COVER GASKETS(LABOR QUOTED AS
OVERLAP WITH SPARK PLUG REPAIR, LABOR HIGHER IF DONE SEPARATELY)
COMPLETE FUEL INJECTION SERVICE.

Thinking of sell the car in this condition or should i get it fixed and then sell.
Will this make any difference ?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

kanhaiya said:


> I was checking in Auto-Zone portal but not able to find any.
> Checked oreillyauto and found below one but it showing doesn't fix my car 2008 nisaan maxima 3.5 SE.
> Please can you provide autozone or oreilly link to buy the correct one.
> 
> ...


Some maximas used an NGK PLFR5A-11 plug, also known as a 6240, which is available at AdvanceAuto, Autozone, and O'Reilly. Take out one of your plugs and see what type it is.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

kanhaiya said:


> Also i went to dealer to get it fixed, but it gave an estimate of 2800.
> 
> A. CUSTOMER STATES CHECK ENGINE LIGHT IS IS ON. WHEN ACCELERATING AND
> IN IDLE, THE CAR SHAKES
> ...


Here's the NADA book value:


----------



## kanhaiya (Apr 13, 2018)

Planning to replace coil as well for cylinder - 6 and spark plug.
Please can you suggest best Ignition coil to be use used for replacement.

As i checked the current one it says HANSHIN - AIC-3102N - 22448 - 8J11C.

Also is it ok if i replace the problematic coil and spark plug.

Any thoughts.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes, it's OK just to replace the problematic coil and spark plug. My preference is the Denso, Hitachi, or NGK coils from RockAuto.com.


----------



## kanhaiya (Apr 13, 2018)

Thanks for exact Coil to be used.

Found 1 of hitachi in amazon, hope this is what you are referring to ?





Amazon.com: Hitachi IGC0006 Ignition Coil: Automotive


Buy Hitachi IGC0006 Ignition Coil: Coils - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Also this will work with other old coils.

Thanks,


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

This should be the correct coil pack. Each coil pack is independent; meaning it doesn't rely on the other coils. It only relies on the ECU to provide a "temporary ground" in the form of a pulse for it to fire.


----------



## kanhaiya (Apr 13, 2018)

Thanks Rogoman and Every one for help and Support.
I changed the coil last week and SEL sign is no more.

Thanks


----------

